

Offer HN: Executive Assistant for free - hnbusiness1

The proposal:<p>If you&#x27;re running a startup and need any help, I can be your on-site executive assistant for free.  I can help you in product management, sales, marketing, business development, partnerships, alliances, customer feedback, reaching out to big players to negotiate terms&#x2F;contracts, and any other work that&#x27;ll make your startup successful.  You don&#x27;t have to offer me stipend and you don&#x27;t have to promise me equity or job. No strings attached and no obligation whatsoever. Food and living space would be nice but not must.  My only condition is you have to be running your startup in technology&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;web&#x2F;SaaS space.<p>Why am I doing this:<p>I quit my job six figure job to join something more interesting.  I want to work closely with founders and startups to see what exactly it is to work in startups.  Down the line, I plan to join a startup&#x2F;emerging company to create something wonderful.<p>About me:<p>I&#x27;m 30 y.o. and have worked with Fortune 500 companies in technology sales, business development, business consulting,  program and product management.  I have an undergrad in computer applications and an MBA.  Apart from this, I can read code, fire sql statements, configure websites, and make HTML pages but haven&#x27;t coded for a living ever.<p>When can I join:<p>I can join in anytime within a week&#x27;s notice and can stay as long as you need me.<p>Is this a joke:<p>Certainly not.  You can ask for documentation about my qualification or my last pay slip.  I&#x27;d be ready to discuss anything on phone or email (username at gmail).  I can give you ex-employer references or client references for you to verify.<p>Overall, it&#x27;s my humble attempt to understand startup world by helping real startups.  Please share any suggestions that you might have.<p>Many thanks.
======
bnejad
Have you thought about just applying to jobs at startups? I don't understand
your point of working for free. Its an "awkward" situation IMO for a business,
where it would be more practical to just get a job doing whatever it is you
would like.

~~~
hnbusiness1
That's a great question.

I'm not too sure as to what type of role I'd fit in sales, business
development or product management. I wouldn't want to apply and quit in a
couple of months. That can prove to be pretty hassling for any company that
potentially hires me.

This internship will hopefully give me some idea as to what works the best for
me.

------
ccvannorman
Hey, Mathbreakers is DEFINITELY interested. I've been talking about the need
for this for a while. Perks: Work for a revolutionary math video game startup!
:-]

Send me a note at charlie@mathbreakers.com if you're still available. We're in
Mountain View and Redwood City, and will be in SF starting September.

~~~
hnbusiness1
Thanks Charlie - I'll definitely drop in a note

------
jejune06
ZenPayroll is looking for an EA to the CEO:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/8618#.U81VG4BdXw...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/8618#.U81VG4BdXw4)

You should join them!

~~~
hnbusiness1
Thank you very much for the pointer.

------
edcastano
We're a lean team located in Palo Alto. Send me an email if you'd like to
learn more ed.castano at bluevine dot com.

~~~
hnbusiness1
Thanks Ed. I'll definitely drop in a note to you.

------
sethishruti
How many replies did you get? If you're doing this for free, you could also
help out Techstars in their associate program.

~~~
hnbusiness1
I got 12 replies so far including a couple of YC companies. I'm very humbled
by the level of support and encouragement that the community provides here at
HN.

A big thank you to all of you. I promise to keep you posted on how the journey
unfolds.

------
sharemywin
where is your location? or are you willing to travel?

~~~
hnbusiness1
I'm open to any location - no constraints whatsoever.

